# Metra/Nostalgea (HO)



## LicoriceSavior (Sep 17, 2017)

So after going through pages and pages of train stuff I think I figured my first layout will be a nostalgic throwback to the two different Metra lines that I grew up with.

After measuring my condo, I think I can have a 2x9 shelf layout in my living room without needing to compromise anything. I just need to figure out if I should make it tall enough so it sits over my short entertainment system, or if I should try to build an entertainment system where the top is the train set. Also things for me to consider are if I want to make it one long layout, or break it up into 2-3 segments so when I eventually move I can transport the set easier.

I am thinking of having the far right of the set be a representation of Chicago (Either Union or Ogilvie station) and then branch out towards the left to make up the Milwaukee District West and Union Pacific West branches. I'll probably just have two stops for each branch, the stations I used as a kid/adult as well as the ending terminals of Big Timber/ Elgin and Elburn station.

I would personally love to make a steam freight set-up but I think I would enjoy that when I have more space so I can make some loops. I wouldn't mind something like the Switchman's Nightmare but I also want to try my hand at scratch building some buildings and autumn scenery so I think the more complex the tracks are on a shelf layout, the less I can go wild with the landscape detail.

I will update this thread as I get more and more collected/built.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

You're using N scale? A nine-foot length seems barely enough to represent two minor terminals, let alone having intermediate stops. Push-pull trains would be more practical for the limited length.


----------



## LicoriceSavior (Sep 17, 2017)

Ace said:


> You're using N scale? A nine-foot length seems barely enough to represent two minor terminals, let alone having intermediate stops. Push-pull trains would be more practical for the limited length.


Thank you for the response. I will be using HO scale. Maybe then what I can do is just focus on just one of the stops and a yard so I'm able to have some fun running things and set it up as a module plan so when I get a bigger place I can build off of it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you looked South and modeled the South Shore and South Bend you
could have freight operations in addition to Metra. But you'd need
to build the overhead.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

you could always build all the way around the room, most of the layout being skinny section with two rails, then your expanded area for switching. hinged bridges for doors.


----------

